# Beginners



## forest01 (Nov 19, 2007)

New life starting now for myself Micheal and wife Sandra.  Just acquired Bedford CF250 Autosleeper, in process of giving it a little TLC, and tidying it up. Looking forward to getting out and about and doing some Wild Camping.  Any obvious do's or dont's, advice always welcome.


----------



## loubylou (Nov 19, 2007)

*Welcome*

Hi there, read admins post on wild camping do's and dont's some good advice on there.  I think its the first post on 'general'.  
Lou


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 19, 2007)

another beddy owner (we are taking over slowly) mind you, you dont over take a lot in em odd moped ,four speeds a little restrictive we have a compass drifter. nice to welcome a new member please enjoy a great site with great folks


----------



## Trevor (Nov 19, 2007)

forest01 said:


> New life starting now for myself Micheal and wife Sandra.  Just acquired Bedford CF250 Autosleeper, in process of giving it a little TLC, and tidying it up. Looking forward to getting out and about and doing some Wild Camping.  Any obvious do's or dont's, advice always welcome.



Hello good evening and WELCOME Micheal and wife Sandra.


----------



## mark e (Nov 19, 2007)

Shwm ai from Wales.


----------

